# Smallest possible, one switch shelf layout.



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

If I was to build a one switch shelf layout, would it be better to use a wye or or a standard switch? Primarily to save on the depth, I would like to keep this at a foot maximum. Also do either have any advantages or disadvantages over the other? Would the wye be smarter to have more clearance between the 2 lines? 

I would like to use a switcher(MP15 etc.) and 40' cars, both forks would have room for 3 cars and the main line will need to accommodate all 6 cars and the switcher. Based on my calculations this layout would be very long. I need it to be as short as possible. I am imagining a nice easy and small set up that would allow me to just practice switching cars. 

I have no HO equipment or track, as soon as I get rid of this damn N scale stuff I will begin shopping around. Everything needs to be rock solid and quality, I need it to work flawlessly to hopefully repair the bad taste that N scale has left. 

Any tips or ideas would be extremely valuable.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd stick with a smaller, maybe #4 turnout. Would work fine for 40' cars and a switcher.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The choice between a Y and a #4 turnout is that a Y gives you 2 spurs and
a main line while the #4 gives you a main line with one spur, unless you
count that track beyond the # 4 as spur. The #4 would make it possible
to have your spur tracks closer together.

Since there are 87 HO feet in a true foot, you'd need around 2 feet in
each spur to accommodate 4-40' cars and clearance. Then you'd need
seven feet or so on your mainline to accommadate 6-40' cars and the
loco. So that would be a total length of 9 feet or so. I'd go 10 feet. 

I don't see how you are going to do much switching with this limited
trackage. All of the cars would have to be on one side of the loco.

Don


----------



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

10 feet sounds about right. Thank you for your input. As for why I want to do this, I do not have space for a traditional layout, or even a bigger real switching layout. This will be to simply satisfy my need to move cars around, I do not have serious prototype operations in mind, but this would still allow me to operate a locomotive and shunt cars and also serve as a display of my soon to be collection!

It sounds to me like I should go with a wye as, by your terms, both of the track on the wye would be spurs. This is not ment to be permanent nor will any scenery be added. I want to have a simple and cheap way to just play with trains ya see. 

As for the wye, I am guessing that they operate much like a standard switch does, and buying an insulfrog one would do the trick, with no need for any wiring aside from the usual track feeders.

I will do some more research on this issue, any more feedback or arguments would be taken into consideration!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Well....If you're going to have it about 10 ft long, no reason to not have a couple #4 switches in various places to make it interesting. 

Google "train switching puzzle" and you'll see how people with small, linear layouts keep things interesting (switch moves required to get the engine on the other side of the car to spot/remove facing cars rather than those just trailing the engine.

If you're limited on space, think about maybe a removable cassette for "staging" cars on/off the layout. Put it in place when layout in, use, store when not. It only needs to be about the with of a 1x4 with some channel down each side to keep the cars on the cassette.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You guessed right, a Y turnout points operate the
same as a #4, for example. If you use a Peco
Insulfrog or Atlas Y you need no additional wiring. One
track drop for what you plan should be sufficient.

I do like the suggestions of Scott. Play around with
various numbers of and locations for turnouts in the
10 linear feet and 1 or 2 foot width.

Don


----------



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

Eventually more will be added, but for now to get started I will keep it small and simple. I also like the idea of expansion and will when I am comfortable doing so.

I am going to use PECO code 100 for the track. The 3 sticks of 36" flex and the #6 insulfrog wye will cost less than $35. This is perfect for a cheap start. 

I already have a DC speed controller which should be sufficient for powering something of this size.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That #6 will be more reliable than a #4, but also about 3" longer. Just FYI


----------



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah this is good info! I suppose ill have to adjust the spurs and mainline according to the size of the switch. I just measured out 10' and it takes up the entire wall of the room. I guess I will have to do everything possible to make it fit, a larger more complex layout will probably require an L shape. I must keep the depth to 1ft as it will share the room with living space. 

Fortunately I believe PECO makes a 'small' wye that appears to be very short. In the end it will solely depend on what is available at the train store whenever I get a chance to go there.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have no HO equipment or track, as soon as I get rid of this damn N scale stuff I will begin shopping around. Everything needs to be rock solid and quality, I need it to work flawlessly to hopefully repair the bad taste that N scale has left. 

Any tips or ideas would be extremely valuable.[/QUOTE]

just wondering are you going to posting an add on here to sell the n scale? what happened that they gave you a bad taste?


----------



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

Lots of petty things. Not to mention almost anything I bought online arrived to me broken. Just got fed up with how small and finicky it all was. Stabbed finger tips from rail joiners, the usual problems, made me want to quit. They praise all the space you have with N but fail to tell you that if you have large hands its terrible. /end rant

And no ill most likely dump all of it onto my local train shop. 

Anyone know how well that little Athearn 2 axle diesel runs?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

You might consider slip switches to cram as much into the space as possible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brasko said:


> Eventually more will be added, but for now to get started I will keep it small and simple. I also like the idea of expansion and will when I am comfortable doing so.
> 
> I am going to use PECO code 100 for the track. The 3 sticks of 36" flex and the #6 insulfrog wye will cost less than $35. This is perfect for a cheap start.
> 
> I already have a DC speed controller which should be sufficient for powering something of this size.


Your choice of Peco track and turnout will assure you of a smooth
running derail free layout. It is top quality. A Peco Insulfrog turnout
will be power routing. That means the track power will be off
in spur A when the turnout is set to spur B. For what you plan,
that should not be a concern. If it is, simply run a power drop
from the spur Frog rails to your buss. That will keep the lights on.'

Don


----------



## Brasko (Jul 7, 2014)

Consider slip switches (those crazy looking things right?): Check! And yes PECO is the only brand, other than KATO, that I would use for track. I do want to hand-lay track but thats for the FUTURE! 

The bench work for this should be very simple, I plan to use the metal shelving stuff from Home depot as this has to be movable and transportable. I will put up a xtrkcad as soon as I get it set up. Although I am certain you can imagine a 1 switch layout :goofball:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That depends, what design are you planning on? Simple oval or something else?


----------



## MROAD (May 27, 2015)

mustangcobra94 said:


> I have no HO equipment or track, as soon as I get rid of this damn N scale stuff I will begin shopping around. Everything needs to be rock solid and quality, I need it to work flawlessly to hopefully repair the bad taste that N scale has left.
> 
> Any tips or ideas would be extremely valuable.


just wondering are you going to posting an add on here to sell the n scale? what happened that they gave you a bad taste?[/QUOTE]

Personally, I'd rather eat a peanut Butter and jelly sandwhich than any scale model trains, forget about "bad taste" how'd you digest it? i won't ask about passing it


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

MROAD said:


> just wondering are you going to posting an add on here to sell the n scale? what happened that they gave you a bad taste?
> 
> Personally, I'd rather eat a peanut Butter and jelly sandwhich than any scale model trains, forget about "bad taste" how'd you digest it? i won't ask about passing it


This was a thread from last summer....stuff is probably long gone....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Our 'friend' hasn't posted since then either, maybe he's gone to a better place, by that I mean O gauge of course.


----------

